# Остеохондроз, протрузия 4-5 позвонков



## Иван214141 (25 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте.Начались головокружения каждые два месяца, в глазах все вращается ходить не возможно,тошнота и все это сопровождается  звоном в ушах. Через определенное время все проходит. Сделал мрт обнаружили протрузии в шейном отделе и грыжа в пояснично-кресцовом отделе. Прошёл курс уколов в позвонки. Вчера все повторилось, но передвигаться уже получается во время головокружения,также делаю специальную зарядку. Пью структум и ноотроп. Может посоветуйте что-нибудь ещё.

Все началось как бросил курить. Сначала стал плохо спать, затем через пару месяцев панические атаки. Затем после перенесенной большой температуры начались не большие головокружения при повороте головы вправо или влево. А затем приступы именно сильного головокружения когда предметы вращаются,каждые два месяца.


----------



## La murr (25 Мар 2018)

@Иван214141, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2018)

Советую почитать вот эту тему, там ответы на Ваши вопросы.:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2518/


----------



## Иван214141 (8 Апр 2018)

Всем вечер добрый. В общем я понял что со мной.Всему виной нервы. Был на приеме у невролога со снимками мрт, он сказал что нечего страшного не видит. Я рассказал что были панические атаки и что вот только не давно стал отходить от них. Он выписал мне пропить тералиджен, но буквально после первой таблетки все симптомы с которыми я боролся (спазмы в голове, головные боли, страх, шаткость походки,беспокойство) стали возвращаться. Теперь начал заново пить амарон. Он вроде бы мы помогал, но не сразу. Единственное я не знаю чем можно заменить этот препарат(тералиджен) или продолжать пить амарон, что можете посоветовать? Хочется жить нормальной жизнью. Пил афабазол, тенотен, персен, всякие травы успокоительные, ни чего особо не помогает.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (9 Апр 2018)

@Иван214141, у тебя, судя по симптомам, пережаты позвоночные артерии, у самого такая фигня. Сделай УЗИ сосудов шеи, чтобы уже знать наверняка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2018)

Alex.Jerro написал(а):


> У тебя, судя по симптомам, пережаты позвоночные артерии, у самого такая фигня. Сделай УЗИ сосудов шеи, чтобы уже знать наверняка.


Пережаты у Вас, на сколько процентов?


----------



## Alex.Jerro (9 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пережаты у Вас, на сколько процентов?



@Доктор Ступин, одна на 40%, другая на 20 в заключении УЗИ. И затруднение венозного оттока.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2018)

Немного. Как у всех.


----------



## Иван214141 (9 Апр 2018)

МРТ показало зажатость (небольшую )правой артерии на шее, якобы это родовая травма. Я же с самого детства спортом занимался и никаких страхов, головокружение  и звонов в ушах не было. Я даже примерно могу посчитать когда следующий приступ головокружения будет. Я заметил, что когда понервнячаешь,сразу состояние как будто на тебе пахали весь день.

Кстате за день до моей регистрации был приступ головокружения часов 6 по продолжительности,но в этот раз я уже мог идти потихоньку по улице. А переодичность я заметил 1 раз в два месяца около двух часов дня и один раз ночью в три часа, самое долгое аж к семи вечера более менее отошёл.


----------



## Иван214141 (10 Апр 2018)

Кстате заложенность присутствует в правом ухе, после приступа на некоторое время проходит,потом опять и звенит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2018)

Иван214141 написал(а):


> Кстате заложенность присутствует в правом ухе, после приступа на некоторое время проходит,потом опять и звенит.


Как вариант, болезнь Меньера.


----------



## Иван214141 (16 Апр 2018)

Из за этой болезни могут быть такие приступы головокружения? Можно ли какими нибудь средствами в момент приступа уменьшить головокружения, а то получается что из за этого я в наряд не могу заступать иногда и меня приходится заменять другим. Получается другова человека с выходного выдергивают. Может есть таблетки которые могут убирать головокружения?

Моя работа связана с армией.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Апр 2018)

Иван214141 написал(а):


> Из за этой болезни могут быть такие приступы головокружения?


Странно, в период моей службы нам разрешали пользоваться интернетом?


----------



## Иван214141 (22 Апр 2018)

Не понял чуть чуть ответа
Может кому другому писали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Вам.
В инете про болезнь Меньера прочитали?

Какие главные Ее проявления?


----------



## Иван214141 (23 Апр 2018)

Сегодня прочитал,полностью соответствует моему состоянию. Самое интересное бывают такие ощущения , (вот когда резко встанешь), в голове как будто прокручиваются мозги. Только это происходит при ходьбе либо когда стоишь. В положении лёжа и сидя редко очень.

Звон был в двух ушах, теперь только в правом. В левом как пол года уже нет.


----------



## РоманРоман (23 Апр 2018)

Иван214141 написал(а):


> Звон был в двух ушах, теперь только в правом. В левом как пол года уже нет.


Звон сам прошел?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Иван214141 написал(а):


> Сегодня прочитал,полностью соответствует моему состоянию. Самое интересное бывают такие ощущения , (вот когда резко встанешь), в голове как будто прокручиваются мозги. Только это происходит при ходьбе либо когда стоишь. В положении лёжа и сидя редко очень.


То есть надо к врачу специалисту !


----------



## РоманРоман (23 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть надо к врачу специалисту !


Уважаемый доктор, ну о чем Вы говорите?! На подобные сайты приходят люди и задают вопросы, которые уже прошли один круг специалистов - безрезультатно. Вы же предлагаете сделать следующий круг по специалистам, который уже будет попросту туристическим маршрутам по ним, как то по достопримечательностям Москвы или Питера - только расширится кругозор, а болезнь останется. Я задал вопрос, только потому, что не было у автора объяснений исчезновения шума в ушах. А то, что нужно ходить по спецам есть прописная истина. Подкрепляя эти хождения финаннсово, начинаешь знать о любом недуге не меньше спецов с тем же, стоящем на месте, результатом...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

Так теперь с диагнозом проще.
Где живёте?


----------



## РоманРоман (23 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так теперь с диагнозом проще.
> Где живёте?


Спасибо, доктор, за внимание. Живу я в Алтайском крае. С шумом в ушах я как то сжился. Он для меня просто как назойливая муха. Такие есть еще две мухи в виде повышенного черепного давления и варикоз. Все эти заморочки не делают мне погоду по жизни. Вообще, по сравнению с проблемами позвоночника, которые пришлось пережить, это есть ничто! Шум выходит наружу при отсутствии активных физических действий. Повышенное черепное давление не дает возможности париться в бане. А варикоз сделал ногу не эстетичной. Любопытно стало, сам шум может пройти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2018)

А Вы сделайте аудиограмму. 
Если есть изменения, то едвадти пройдёт.
Алтайский край большой. Есть места с медициной, а есть и без.
Как-то на курсах увт познакомился со спецом из санатория, так такого надо в Москву везти!
Недавно был в родном Иркутске, так только обзавидовался многим специалистам.
Каое месте на Алтае?
Далеко ли мединститут и если в городе хороший ЛОР?


----------



## РоманРоман (24 Апр 2018)

Живу в 40 километрах от Барнаула, мединститут не далеко

Про хорошего ЛОРа в городе не знаю. Возможно и есть, но в глубоком подполье, что даже сарафанное радио про него ничего не знает, а может нет таких больных с шумом в ушах, сильно достающим. Последний раз был в больнице в 11 году, оперировал глаз. Вот лучшего микрохирурга знаю. Ну а сделать то что вы предлагаете, а зачем? Проблем этот шум мне не создает. Вот весь день был на улице, шума не ощущал, пишу ответ, шумит, потому что нет физической нагрузки, чтобы его заглушить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

Тоже вариант.
Получается жизнь у моря. Это счастье!

С шумом решили, а с головокружением?
Справитесь?
Тут две задачи:
 - предупреждение приступа
 - купирование приступа


----------



## РоманРоман (24 Апр 2018)

А когда головокружение наступит? Этой проблемы еще не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2018)

Роман. Вы отмотайте тему обратно:
Автор темы написал:


> ....Начались головокружения каждые два месяца, в глазах все вращается ходить не возможно,тошнота и все это сопровождается звоном в ушах...


У него возможно болезнь Меньера и ему надо и предупреждать и снимать приступ.

У Вас нет головокружений, но есть шум-звон.
Вы аудиограмму сделали, если снижение слуха есть, то просто - нейросенсорная тугоухость.
Диагнозы разные.


----------

